# Copa Latinscrapers 2016



## IFER (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected]

Nos complace dar inicio a la organización de la edición 2016 de nuestra Copa Latinscrapers. Evento el cual es organizado con la participación de ustedes los usuarios y el _staff_ de los foros de America Latina y El Caribe de SSC. 

Siempre nos esmeramos por hacer de nuestros foros los mas dinámicos y participativos de SSC, así que los invitamos a participar en este magno y complejo evento, el cual esperamos sea de su gusto.

*AGENDA*

*Febrero:* Asignar dos Delegados por país para formar el Consejo que junto con Moderadores idearan y crearan las normas, categorías, formato etc. de la Copa. Los interesados en representar a su país deberán tener el aval de sus respectivos Moderadores de país. Los Delegados pueden ser usuarios o Moderadores de cada país. 

Los requisitos para ser un Delegado es tener mas de dos años de ser miembro de SSC.
Contar con el tiempo y entusiasmo para representar a su país y liderar el proceso interno. 
Ser un usuario con aceptable historial.
Consulta con tus Moderadores de país y comunícate por MP con Pablito28 o Kenni.

*Marzo:* El Consejo empieza a dialogar sobre el formato, categorías, normas etc. de la edición 2016 de la Copa para darle forma.

*Abril: * Los Delegados lanzan en sus propios foros/países (en la sección on-topic o de urbanismo de su foro) el proceso interno para escoger el material que su país presentara en la Copa por categoría. Los Delegados lideran el proceso abierto con la participación de los miembros de su foro, primero abriendo hilos para proponer a los candidatos, luego con encuesta para escoger al candidato por categoría, escogiendo la mejor foto basado en las especificaciones de las reglas de la Copa (tamaño, etc.).

*Mayo:* Fecha limite para la entrega del material que cada país presentara en la Copa por categoría es *Mayo 14*. 



*MODERADORES* (_Staff_ voluntario que trabajara en elaborar y moderar)

Eduardo_Bdez
Chihuaslife33
El Chivo
Andre Goth
Saulmol

*DELEGADOS* (Dos usuarios (o Mod) por país) 

ARGENTINA:
BELICE:
BOLIVIA:
BRASIL:
CHILE:
COLOMBIA:
COSTA RICA:
CUBA:
ECUADOR:
EL SALVADOR:
GUATEMALA:
HAITI:
HONDURAS:
JAMAICA:
MEXICO:
NICARAGUA:
PANAMA:
PARAGUAY:
PERU:
PUERTO RICO:
REPÚBLICA DOMINICANA:
URUGUAY:
VENEZUELA:

*MAYO 21 SE LANZA LA EDICIÓN 2016 DE LA COPA*


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

IFER said:


> Los requisitos para ser un Delegado es tener mas de dos años de ser miembro de SSC.


:banana:



> Contar con el tiempo y entusiasmo para representar a su país y liderar el proceso interno.


:banana:



> Ser un usuario con aceptable historial.


hno: Marché! la re pu** ¨¨****lñfg´pll+´lñ}}



:lol:


No cuento ni con tiempo ni con entusiasmo, no se que edificios quedan por representarnos que tengan oportunidad, creo que ninguno, y además está todo tongueado. Y por ultimo siempre terminamos eligiendo fotos perdedoras, las peores.

Igual es bueno que de una forma u otra el foro se empiece a mover.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

gracias ifer

en general siempre nos fue bien en esta copa (hasta el Salvo con Antena gano una vez)

hay un hilo de fotos concursables para ir mandando ahí mientras tanto, veremos que categorías salen.


----------



## IFER (Sep 22, 2008)

Por lo menos este año la devolución recibida por los primeros usuarios que escribieron luego de la invitación, fue más madura y constructiva que la de otros años.

En vista de ese resultado anterior, esta vez simplemente copié y pegué el puntapié inicial redactado por Kenni (por eso las prolijas imágenes) , en vez de hacerlo yo mismo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

algún postulante muchachos?

Nort? Nanda? Litox? vos Fer?


----------



## mariouy (Oct 9, 2014)

SebaFun said:


> hno: Marché! la re pu** ¨¨****lñfg´pll+´lñ}}
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 Eras mi candidato!!!! Jaja


----------



## lor15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yo propondría a Cacho, por más diferencias ideológicas que pueda tener con el, siempre busca ver el vaso medio lleno, y aunque creamos que todo es una mierda y no podamos competir en alguna categoría seguro le va a dar para adelante con algo, no se, me parece.
También propondría a Nanda por razones similares y Nacho porque es re perfeccionista y le va a dar la contra en todo a los dos anteriormente citados y juntos podrían lograr un punto exacto.
Por ahí Seba que ya dijo que no puede, Pablito obvio, Fer también.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

y? nadie? 

quedamos afuera?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Seba no puede ser?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo ni a palos puedo representar, no reúno los requisitos de historial intachable y no cuento con el tiempo necesario, por más que me ven seguido, trato de postear lo que considero en el menor tiempo posible, y eso que sigo de vacaciones, luego me olvido de estar al pie del cañon.

En cuanto a ayudar, obvio, voy a colaborar, pero desde el FORO URUGUAYO, no me gusta entrar al latino, solo para votar lo haría.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

y lor?

javisure?

alguno del latino qur no entre aca pero sea uruguayo? no tenemos rencores como ellos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

gonza77?


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yo pura y simplemente no doy la talla.
Ya ven que solo comento acá cosas básicas, y de arquitectura no se absolutamente nada.
Aparte no tengo demasiado tiempo tampoco.
Entro solo de noche, por 15/30 minutos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

seri bueno que alguien que sabe como es esto nos cuente, por q veo que todos pensamos que nos va a insumir mucho tiempo.


----------



## lor15 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yo estoy arrancando la facultad, no creo que tenga mucho tiempo disponible como para dedicarle a la Copa


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

siamo fuori no?


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Yo solo vengo a decir:

Sofitel Carrasco


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Nort...prendete, no jodas...


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Yo me sumo, no problem.

La facultad la tengo de 8 a 12, así que de tiempo estoy flexible.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

moderación atenti...Nort se prende.

que hacemos?


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Dudo que cumpla el punto 3 XD.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Nort, unite al grupo social de la Copa, debés de tener una invitación.


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Pablito28 said:


> Nort, unite al grupo social de la Copa, debés de tener una invitación.


Ready.

Viendo como viene la mano. ¿Qué prefiere el foro Uruguayo?

Por ahora están pensando en una copa bastante extensiva, es decir, con muchas categorías. No sé si prefieren algo más simple o algo grande.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo recién hoy puedo respirar hasta el lunes... mi dios! como vino este año!

Igual les deseo lo mejor, pero en ese concurso, mucho éxito que digamos no se va a tener...los pm llueven diciendo, vota esto, o el otro, etc.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

Nort said:


> Ready.
> 
> Viendo como viene la mano. ¿Qué prefiere el foro Uruguayo?
> 
> Por ahora están pensando en una copa bastante extensiva, es decir, con muchas categorías. No sé si prefieren algo más simple o algo grande.


donde dice todo eso? o lo sabes vos? ya sos nuestro representante???:banana:


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> donde dice todo eso? o lo sabes vos? ya sos nuestro representante???:banana:


Sep.


----------

